# Should I charge Extra labor if they dont like the color and we have to repaint?



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Contract, contract, contract……….scope of work, scope of work, scope of work.
Extra charges will apply if, extra charges will apply if 

09900 - Paints and Coating: Prepare each surface to receive scheduled work as set forth below. If mildew is evident, the mildew must be removed and surface treated to inhibit further mildew growth.


*Room*

*Walls*
*Floors*
*Ceiling*
*Additional info*
_Ex: Kitchen_
_Paint One_
_Slate – Floor One_
_Coffered Ceiling, stained finish_

Foyer




Dining Room




Living Room




Family Room




Powder




Kitchen




Breakfast Room




Laundry




Study









Bedroom One




Bedroom Two




Bedroom Three




Bath One




Bath Two




Master Bedroom




Master Bath


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Of Course you should if they selected the original color.

ML


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

WTF! You say it's to dark:whistling
Ok new contract and What color was it you liked:thumbsup:
Or you could do it for FREE:laughing:

I think you should keep your day job


----------



## SubwayGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

Color change is always an add on. Part of the contract (for us) includes a customer sign off on the color for all paint work.

We also offer to make arrangements to sample a color in case a homeowner is unsure once they've decided to go with us, to avoid the "change of heart" situation later.

So that if they do, we bill as a straight recoat for the color change, with no prep or additional setup/breakdown time.


----------



## northstatepaint (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess it would really depend on the details. Did they give you a color sample that you matched, but came out darker? or did they pick it and then just completely change their mind? Surely they saw at least a portion of the color before you finished. If that is the case, and they just changed their mind, charge them.


----------

